# Spotlight Sale Results/2013 ADGA confab



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

OK...which one of you guys shelled out the $3800.00 (Doug? IndyGardenGal?) for the Hoanbu LR Dancing on Broadway doe? 
I'm really hoping it was Doug...he is closer to me. Always looking for that next Nubian doeling from good lines...lol


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

dozedotz said:


> OK...which one of you guys shelled out the $3800.00 (Doug? IndyGardenGal?) for the Hoanbu LR Dancing on Broadway doe?
> I'm really hoping it was Doug...he is closer to me. Always looking for that next Nubian doeling from good lines...lol


For one doe??????


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Make that one "doeling" - born this year. The buckling from Hoanbu went for $3600.00.
They are pictured on Holly's website and also on her FB page. Beautiful kids.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I wanna see the pictures..got a link?


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok. I remember Boers going for unreal prices in the 90's. Is this real? 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Umm. I have the same Lakeshore breeding in a few of mine. I need to raise my prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Min, I don't know how to do links...I never went to school for that back in the '50's! You can just type in Hoanbu FB and it will take you to Holly's page...there are photos of both kids. They are outstanding and worth seeing.
Doug, So do I!! One of our bucks (Knox) shares in that excellent breeding. 
Somehow, I don't think that no matter how fantastic his kids are that we are ever going to get the prices some of the BIG show folks get! More power to Holly and Tim and others here who take to the road for shows. It wears me out thinking about it. However, I am very happy to share in the great breeding acumen via purchase from them and others!!! Makes my world go round (well, that and the Cardinals and the Packers and my two legged kids and grandkids...plus Mac, of course...and almost forgot...all of the HT gang).


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

They are pretty...but not as pretty as mine!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Dang, I'm not on FB, but cannot imagine any goat being worth that kind of jack. At least, not to me.

I'm not cheap. I'm frugal. :spinsmiley:


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

http://hoanbu.com/Broadway.html

http://hoanbu.com/ForSale.html


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh, Min, you have the same affliction I have: barn blindness!
Thanks for the links, Doug!
Pony, you are just upset over the Packers winning today...lol (thanks for the opening!)


----------



## SkeeterBlue (Jan 19, 2013)

For those of you with FB, here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...612.1073741827.191238350908900&type=1&theater

Here is the FB entry:

"Another real big THANK YOU to Will Allen and his family from North Carolina for his high bid of $3,600 on *B Hoanbu CA Light My Fire!!"


----------



## SkeeterBlue (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is the doe: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...612.1073741827.191238350908900&type=1&theater

The facebook entry: "A BIG thank you to Tonya Gluck for her high bid of $3,800 on Hoanbu LR Dancing on Broadway!!"


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

The spotlight sale prices do not reflect typical prices for goats of that breeding, generally. It is a prestige thing, to say that you own the bla bla bla spotlight sale goat. I drool at the animals, then say, um, no thanks, I'll just look at their website and find a similar breeding for 1/8-1/4 or less the price. LOL. It is a fundraiser for the convention and money-maker for the breeders that consign animals. ADGA is very picky about which animals they choose for the sale. You must send in an application and they review the genetic potential using DHI, LA scores, show wins, etc of the kid's family, when making their decision who gets to be nominated.

NO WAY would I buy a goat for those prices as a kid who you have no idea what they might turn into (or if a buck, what they will pass)! But some go for as low as $750 sometimes, and those, well, perhaps would be worth getting. I know a Saada doeling went for that last year at the Boise convention, which I am pretty sure one of that breeding would have probably went for more just from the farm. I think it is because the convention was too close to the homeland for that herd, so people knew they could get those genetics easily perhaps.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Doug was kind enough to supply a link to Holly's price list for 2014 kids. I would say looking at it (all doelings are sold out...as usual) that she normally gets about 1/3 of that Spotlight price for a 2nd doeling from one of her SGCH does. 
Personal opinion: I would love to have either Saada or Hoanbu in my herd and "yes" it would be something to brag about! If I were given a choice at this time, I would choose Hoanbu over Saada because she is the "in" thing. It just goes in cycles...but they are both outstanding herds. Still, I would never expect to get what Holly gets for her animals...she has built a name over many years of successful breedings and show wins that allow her to get high prices and Spotlight sales.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

dozedotz said:


> Oh, Min, you have the same affliction I have: barn blindness!


Barn blindness...I don't think so. :nono: 
Tinker is much more regal and I could get waaaaay more moola than that for her. But I would never sell her.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I better make gold pellets. Just sayin..


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

dozedotz said:


> Doug was kind enough to supply a link to Holly's price list for 2014 kids. I would say looking at it (all doelings are sold out...as usual) that she normally gets about 1/3 of that Spotlight price for a 2nd doeling from one of her SGCH does.
> Personal opinion: I would love to have either Saada or Hoanbu in my herd and "yes" it would be something to brag about! If I were given a choice at this time, I would choose Hoanbu over Saada because she is the "in" thing. It just goes in cycles...but they are both outstanding herds. Still, I would never expect to get what Holly gets for her animals...she has built a name over many years of successful breedings and show wins that allow her to get high prices and Spotlight sales.


LOL.. you get the Honabu and I'll bring in the SAADA (this need for MORE goats is a disease I tell you).. along with the 3 I have reserves on for 2014... I just put down deposits for TWO MORE doelings.. for 2015... the car is going to know the way to Wy.. if I keep this up each spring :spinsmiley: 

I do have to say there is some method to my madness... I always told myself I wouldn't even think about showing until we hit the 10 year mark with the herd.. well, this spring will be 10 years.. the show bug has hit, so we'll be showing some, doing LA's (still have zero desire to do milk tests..fall is when we vacation ect.. I know I'm not staying home just to milk goats.. so that's something I know better then to even get started)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I'm with you Susie! Got a couple buckling reservations for next year.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

What Nancy said. Also, sometimes the spolight sale animals are from breedings which usually would not be available for sale. 

Some of the prices I have seen over the years have been exorbitant. Wasn't there an Alpine buck who went for 20K or some such? 

It is worthwhile if: you buy as part of a syndicate with people you trust and or: the animal in question is a buck whose genetics will be marketable as semen. Also, it gets your herd publicity, either selling or buying. 

It is not worthwhile if you are a back yard breeder who isn't much interested in moving on up in the goat world, or in selling semen.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> I'm with you Susie! Got a couple buckling reservations for next year.


I knew you were getting a couple too..(didn't you get one this year too?).. forgot to ask Laura which does you were getting boys from??

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Min, you are the best! lol
Susie, Oh, no! I'm just sayin'...not buyin' - too rich for my blood. We have a couple of does from Jana Bullis in OK and she has some beautiful Hoanbu does...one of them is Grafitti (black and white and tan spotted) If I were going to buy Hoanbu, I would buy from Jana (OK is closer than Ohio!). Window shopping is always fun and doesn't cost a penny...


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

yarrow said:


> I knew you were getting a couple too..(didn't you get one this year too?).. forgot to ask Laura which does you were getting boys from??
> 
> susie, mo ozarks


Yes, but sadly I lost him. I never posted about it anywhere as I was terribly devastated at the time (eyes just filled with tears typing that). I just about wanted to get rid of all my goats. He was awesome in every way! And I waited so long and saved up so long *sigh*. 

Anyway so she still had a few reservations left at that time so I went ahead and reserved two more so I could raise them together and honestly, not have all my eggs in one basket. I'll probably wrap em in bubble wrap while Im at it.

I have a reservation out of Saada Sparkling Siloam (revelation x sparkling Zinfindel) x Pekahn (LOVED his dam, this was the sire of the buck I lost as well). 
And one out of Saada Vintage Pinot Noir (king koal d vintage sirrah) x Revelation).


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I've got a reservation on a black or red spotted BOER buckling. He's going to run me somewhere between 800.00 and 1500.00.  That's why I'm hoping hoping hoping one of my alpine does took with AI so I can keep a son. I need but can't afford an alpine buckling this spring.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

My main criticisim of the Spotlight Sale Consignments of recent years has been that on a significant number of animals the herd offering the does for sale was not on official milk test so there were no DHIR records or PTA's.

In my goat world view the cost of the goat should at least part reflect the cost of raising and proving the animal.

So for me a goat without any milk record should cost less than a goat with a milk record. A goat with no appraisal scores should cost less than one with appraisal scores, a goat with a GCH should cost more than a goat without.


For instance the top selling animal, the Saanen, while the pedigree is packed with high appraisal scores and even a national show winner it would be hard for me to pay that much for an animal with no milk records.


----------



## Sam Burton (Sep 17, 2013)

A couple of months ago, GOAT RANCHER MAGAZINE featured an article suggesting that these consignment sales were a playground for fleecing newbies and wannabes. I'm not going to pass judgement because I've never gone to one, but when editors and regular contributors of industry publications make statements like that, I take notice.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> Yes, but sadly I lost him. I never posted about it anywhere as I was terribly devastated at the time (eyes just filled with tears typing that). I just about wanted to get rid of all my goats. He was awesome in every way! And I waited so long and saved up so long *sigh*.
> 
> Anyway so she still had a few reservations left at that time so I went ahead and reserved two more so I could raise them together and honestly, not have all my eggs in one basket. I'll probably wrap em in bubble wrap while Im at it.
> 
> ...


so sorry about your loss.. can't even imagine ... we have similar tastes.. my buckling reserve is Pekahn (cause I too loved his dam) I picked Galena (wanted to bring in some of LH Mountain Vista blood (that was G6S normal).. she is a double grand daughter of the winner of the 2007 nationals.. (also for my 1st pick is a doe from that breeding too..covering all my bases LOL.. then one from the other LH Mountain Vista doe that SAADA bought Kwanza... my reserves for 2015 (first picks at least.. having to wait to see if they fill their reserves for 2014 first LOL).. are a doe from Sparkles/2nd pick if Sparkles rolls over.. a doe from Siloam... also a doeling from one of the white girls, I went with Grace, with Noir as my back up pick...the bucklings I got in sept.. carry different SAADA doe lines, so it should keep me busy for a long time to come..

are you flying them in??? we've decided to drive.. any excuse to do a yellowstone run.. also I thought by driving, I'd be able to offer transport for my own kids out towards the west coast...

hope we both get the babies we are dreaming of..
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

When are your kids to be picked up, Susie? Because I used to live in Jackson Hole, and spring is quite the time to be driving around there, and Yellowstone is not always open yet in springtime.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Frosted Mini's said:


> When are your kids to be picked up, Susie? Because I used to live in Jackson Hole, and spring is quite the time to be driving around there, and Yellowstone is not always open yet in springtime.


yeah.. I knew it all depends on the winter/spring as far as opening at the park.. we were there one year in aug (well we were actually further down.. down by you.. camping along the snake).. temps dropped into the 20's and the snow flew.. watched two sisters from phoenix have a fist fight over a pair of jeans, in the bathroom.. everyone was SO COLD.. I actually tied a pillow to my head, using a shirt.. kept my head nice and toasty at least.. LOL.. had chipmunks in our tent with us that night.. got up to pee.. black bear right out side the tent.. me and my pillow hat, just went back into the tent and held it. LOL.

I'm guessing the kids won't be ready to go until later april or so.. (If the snow is still really bad, I'll just go ahead and pay her extra to take care of them until we can safely travel.. Hubby is a trucker... he'll be doing the driving, not me)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldn't spend that much (yet) on a goat. If we get into showing I might. Right now, I feel very fortunate to have been able to get amazing goats at a great price. We are hoping to do LA and get on milk test to start. Maybe start showing when the kids are old enough to do the showing for us.

Honestly, I think that buck looks a lot like my buck Shine. He comes from Kastdemur, Pruitville and Blissberry lines.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Pretty goats but way out of my price range! I thought it was great when I sold 1 of my mini nubians yesterday for $400.00!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Pretty goats but way out of my price range! I thought it was great when I sold 1 of my mini nubians yesterday for $400.00!


That IS great Backfourty!!! :happy::happy:


----------



## GoldenDAlpines (May 5, 2012)

Where can you find the Spotlight Sales results? As in, who bought who, and for how much?


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

A lady who is interested in a LM doe I have for sale told me about a boer buck that went for11k! Yikes! And a doe that was around the same amount who was at some university and they were harvesting her eggs and using donor does for the offspring. 
I had no idea boers, or any goat for that matter, is worth that!


----------



## GoldenDAlpines (May 5, 2012)

There was an Alpine buck, Willow Run Chevalier Ruffian, who sold for $17,000, at a Spotlight Sale.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yes, similar tastes!  which is cool as you dont see these lines around here much.

I'm planning to have them flown. No way Im going to drive that far!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, maybe Susie could pick yours up too, Ashley. Assuming you guys aren't too far apart. I no nothing about that part of the country, but Google shows middle of Missouri to middle of Arkansas as 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

GoldenDAlpines said:


> There was an Alpine buck, Willow Run Chevalier Ruffian, who sold for $17,000, at a Spotlight Sale.



I need helped back up off the floor. What is a spotlight sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Backfourty said:


> Pretty goats but way out of my price range! I thought it was great when I sold 1 of my mini nubians yesterday for $400.00!



Isn't $400 going rate for PB does


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Doug Hodges said:


> Isn't $400 going rate for PB does
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


That's what I thought or at least around here. She was a 3rd generation. I paid $500.00 for my 6th generation doeling I bought this year.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Doug Hodges said:


> Isn't $400 going rate for PB does
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


actually the going rate for a purebred (not american) nubian in our (as in mine & yours) part of the Ozarks is about $250 (that's for an adult doe..many times a doe in milk or bred back).. I see PB doelings being offered for $150 to $200 or so, ALL spring/ every spring. (area prices are probably some of the lowest in the entire country.. and there are A LOT of nubians in these woods, so it makes for lots for sale.)

susie mo. ozarks


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Agree with Susie and we are closer to St. Louis than you all are. We paid well over what the going rate is here (I know Susie has also done this!) because we LOVE nice Nubians and wanted good genetics. Our herd is more of a "pet" situation...honestly, though, I do not understand how anyone makes money in goats! lol They are beautiful, graceful ornaments...tricky sometimes to care for and wonderfully quirky to have around, but also expensive! We get $100. for a buckling and $200. to $250. for very nice and well managed girls...pays for the hay is about all I can say.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

dozedotz said:


> Agree with Susie and we are closer to St. Louis than you all are. We paid well over what the going rate is here (I know Susie has also done this!) because we LOVE nice Nubians and wanted good genetics. Our herd is more of a "pet" situation...honestly, though, I do not understand how anyone makes money in goats! lol They are beautiful, graceful ornaments...tricky sometimes to care for and wonderfully quirky to have around, but also expensive! We get $100. for a buckling and $200. to $250. for very nice and well managed girls...pays for the hay is about all I can say.


I have to admit that my prices are higher then what I posted as ozark area avgs..(however my breedings and sales are not done/marketed for sales in this area..I know that most of my sales are further north or out of state). 

BUT many of those low area sale prices are prices for kids from hodge-podge put together herds.. nubians of all styles, types, reg./not reg...a lot of this..some of that...a little more of oh I'm adding that too!!!..unknown herd names ..if there even is a herd name..(it takes years to build up a known herdname/clientele base..Most new herds will not be around long enough to build up either...folks get into goats and back out just as quickly.. the getting out puts a glut of goats onto the market for the next new person to buy up and start their very own *herd*

there are also lots of goat trader types in these woods..buy anything they can find for sale..put 'em with a buck...have tons of spring kids...that don't sale like they hope they will...kids who end up going to auction to be bought by the next person to start the cycle again...the other type I see all the time (and will no longer sale to)are the folks who buy up a bunch of decent nubians with nice breeding...then spring rolls around and the *online shopping bug* hits again.. they start selling off the herd they got the spring before (maybe bred the one time) and start all over again.. and again.. and again.. 

goats are not the only thing that goes for below value in this region.. goat milk sales for less then half, of what it would in a city.. again.. just too much of it out there (everyone owns a milk goat or two).. there just isn't on avg. a ton of spending money, so folks want cheap.. EXPECT cheap.. thus insuring that most goats sale for cheap... it really drives down the prices for everyone. (BUT, it's never going to change.. change comes very slowly to these parts.. that less then $200 mark is what they paid 40 years ago..it's what they expect to pay these days too)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Can't disagree at all! If we were younger, we might consider giving it a go by purchasing Saada or Hoanbu or other really outstanding lines...perhaps showing (although I don't think I could deal with the disease threat...real or not...even at a younger age). As it is, we are not younger (!) and this little herd of nicely bred goats producing 10 or so kids each year is about all we can handle. There are a few out there in MO who are trying to build a national name recognition and if they are successful (like say the Nichols were) then they will get the big $$...and deservedly so. In the meantime, it behooves people like me to just accept the fact that no matter how expensive or beautifully bred your "darlings" are, it is still MO and the Ozarks and we do love it here for other reasons than getting top dollar for our "dumplings."


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Backfourty said:


> That's what I thought or at least around here. She was a 3rd generation. I paid $500.00 for my 6th generation doeling I bought this year.


What does 3rd and 6th generation mean?


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

yarrow said:


> actually the going rate for a purebred (not american) nubian in our (as in mine & yours) part of the Ozarks is about $250 (that's for an adult doe..many times a doe in milk or bred back).. I see PB doelings being offered for $150 to $200 or so, ALL spring/ every spring. (area prices are probably some of the lowest in the entire country.. and there are A LOT of nubians in these woods, so it makes for lots for sale.)
> 
> susie mo. ozarks


I'll take everyone of your doelings for that price. You know I will


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Doug Hodges said:


> I'll take everyone of your doelings for that price. You know I will


LOL.. for that price.. I would just keep my girls as pets and not breed anymore..

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Goats that are the result of a breeding of two different existing breeds (Nubian doe w/Pygmy buck = Kinder or Nubian doe w/Nigerian buck = mini Nubian) go through generations. ALL of the generations are "REAL" minis or Kinders, but they are (or should be) more refined to the breed standard as the generations progress. Usually a first generation looks a little more like one of its very different parents than the next generation. After the first generation the succeeding generations are accomplished by breeding "Kinder to Kinder or Mini to Mini" The number of the generation is determined by the generations being bred together...a first bred to a third will produce a second.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Doug Hodges said:


> What does 3rd and 6th generation mean?


I'm sorry Doug, I must not have explained in my post but I raise Mini Nubians. 
when you start with a Nigerian Buck & a PB standard Nubian doe their kids are 1st generation. You keep breeding to get the best breed standards for the mini breed & eventually when you make it to 6th generation they are or should look like miniature nubians. Smaller size but still look like the standards is the goal.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Hollowdweller said:


> For instance the top selling animal, the Saanen, while the pedigree is packed with high appraisal scores and even a national show winner it would be hard for me to pay that much for an animal with no milk records.


I mostly agree with you, however....for a Saanen, milk records wouldn't be my first priority, because Saanens are pretty reliable about production. For Saanens only, my priorities would be: strength of feet and legs, particularly pasterns and rear leg angulation...and, purebred status. Purebred Saanens, particularly ones with good feet and legs, are becoming quite scarce. 

It isn't that I'd overlook poor production in a Saanen, but I would be willing to accept an animal with average production for the breed, if the conformation was exceptional.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

SJSFarm said:


> A lady who is interested in a LM doe I have for sale told me about a boer buck that went for11k! Yikes! And a doe that was around the same amount who was at some university and they were harvesting her eggs and using donor does for the offspring.
> I had no idea boers, or any goat for that matter, is worth that!


If I were to pay out the nose for a doe, or owned an exceptional doe, that's exactly what I'd do with her: embryo transfer. Propagate her at the same rate we do with bucks, have a big batch of daughters all the same age, and pick the best 3-4 of them. It would be worth every penny and every single hassle that comes with embryo transfer, to get an entire lifetime's worth of offspring in a single season and be able to evaluate them side by side.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Embryo Transfer is QUITE common with boer goats. One straw of 2-3 embryos are often well over 1,000.00 each - but with a good vet, the sucess of laproscopically placed embryos is like 80% or higher. A lot of people will superovulate their very best doe, breed her to their very best buck, harvest embryos, and place them in recipients (which can be any breed, mothering quality is usually good and a lot of the time they'll use xbreds because of the mothers displaying vigour). It's an excellent way to keep the best of the best of what is born, get the most out of a buck/doe pair in just ONE year, and make a boatload of money selling offspring - or freezing and selling embryos.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

chamoisee said:


> If I were to pay out the nose for a doe, or owned an exceptional doe, that's exactly what I'd do with her: embryo transfer. Propagate her at the same rate we do with bucks, have a big batch of daughters all the same age, and pick the best 3-4 of them. It would be worth every penny and every single hassle that comes with embryo transfer, to get an entire lifetime's worth of offspring in a single season and be able to evaluate them side by side.



Where would you get something like this done and what would be the cost? 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

WSU does it, IIRC. An aquaintance of mine had it done. I don't know if she went through WSU or through the veterianrian in Deer Park, WA....but WSU does a lot of work with goats.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

chamoisee said:


> I mostly agree with you, however....for a Saanen, milk records wouldn't be my first priority, because Saanens are pretty reliable about production. For Saanens only, my priorities would be: strength of feet and legs, particularly pasterns and rear leg angulation...and, purebred status. Purebred Saanens, particularly ones with good feet and legs, are becoming quite scarce.
> 
> It isn't that I'd overlook poor production in a Saanen, but I would be willing to accept an animal with average production for the breed, if the conformation was exceptional.


You can also contact the breeder for barn records - and with Des Ruhigestelle Eclipse (lots of records there) and Companeros Trevi (again records) and then the breeder can tell you how Araby Farm Arabella milks....well, whoever got that doe got a kick butt kid!

Simply stunning.

And yep - a bit rich for my blood, but not afraid to spend some money to get the animal/genetics I want - pays me back in spades every time.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

copperpennykids said:


> You can also contact the breeder for barn records - and with Des Ruhigestelle Eclipse (lots of records there) and Companeros Trevi (again records) and then the breeder can tell you how Araby Farm Arabella milks....well, whoever got that doe got a kick butt kid!
> 
> Simply stunning.
> 
> And yep - a bit rich for my blood, but not afraid to spend some money to get the animal/genetics I want - pays me back in spades every time.


True on the sire side that pedigree is good, although I have buck very closely related to Trevi and he cost me much less. Eclipse is from proven background although the number of animals related to Elf that have lost udder to mastitis does give one pause.



However like I say I would only pay that much if the dam's side had more depth of pedigree and milk records. Yes you could ask how much the doe and her relatives gave. Her dam for instance has a negative PTA for milk of -110, but I feel that many breeders go to a lot of time and expense being on test, showing and appraising to prove out their animals, and when a less than fully proven animal goes for such a high price it does a disservice to the people who truly try to prove their animals.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Well thanks for contributing to my addiction. I have two doelings with Hoanbu in their lines coming next spring. Both dams came from Hoanbu and one buck. The other will be the sire that my cleopatra has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Doug Hodges said:


> Well thanks for contributing to my addiction. I have two doelings with Hoanbu in their lines coming next spring. Both dams came from Hoanbu and one buck. The other will be the sire that my cleopatra has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


two??? doelings as in already born doelings ?? or did you put in reserves and now you get to play the wait and hope game until spring??? (I always find waiting and wandering who will have what.. one of the hardest things to do)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

yarrow said:


> two??? doelings as in already born doelings ?? or did you put in reserves and now you get to play the wait and hope game until spring??? (I always find waiting and wandering who will have what.. one of the hardest things to do)
> 
> 
> 
> susie, mo ozarks



Reserves 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok...I'll bite. At the risk of seeming to know too much (ooooooo!), is Imagine one of the does? Come on, Doug, you know you cannot be secretive on HT...


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I have reservations for two doelings and another reservation on a buckling...possibly one more doeling too.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

I KNEW IT! lol...unfortunately you are too far away...Doug on the other hand, is really close! Come on Doug...what gals are you depositing on for next spring?? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll have kids available (hopefully) this spring too...if anyone is interested in a nice kid.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

dozedotz said:


> Ok...I'll bite. At the risk of seeming to know too much (ooooooo!), is Imagine one of the does? Come on, Doug, you know you cannot be secretive on HT...



Graffiti and Ella 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Ahhhhhh! Graffiti is my absolute favorite!!! Cannot wait to see what develops there. Needless to say, great choices!!


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

dozedotz said:


> Ahhhhhh! Graffiti is my absolute favorite!!! Cannot wait to see what develops there. Needless to say, great choices!!


My two favorites are Christie and Audeo, but I'm not a spots nuts. I like the big girls.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Here, here! A purist...probably a show judge...lol. 
Well, Christie has certainly stood the test of time...her udder and conformation are great! I also love the BIG girls...but those little ones are starting to grow on me. I always think they are going to break (a leg anyway). However, our Ozarks Jewels Safari Chic is a very dairy, dainty thing and she puts out the milk and seems to be holding up against Jana's Indee...who is definitely a BIG girl (although with spots). Indee definitely likes to push her weight around. Still, she cannot hold off our Amberwood girl...talk about BIG! Even Emily said, "I cannot believe how big Joan's girls are!" In the end, it was the Amberwood girl's kid we kept from this year's crop and she does not have spots! So, that tells you we like 'um big!!


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

I am trying to add the Hoanbu lines to the herd and isn't Ella a big girl for a 3 year old and Graffitti is only 2> However Audeo is being bred to Midnite. Im not a big fan of him and Christie is being bred to Maximus. I studied the Does and then I studied the bucks that the ones I liked were being bred to. I have a doe out of Dakota already and the Destiny to Grafitti breeding should produce great quality. I do like Audeo but would prefer her being bred to Dakota or Destiny. I looked at pedigrees, pictures, past kids, history, asked tons of questions and then went with what Jana recommended for the few I was interested in. I actually have three reservations and have Avalanche and Tina as backups also. Dakota and Destiny are her top two bucks in my opinion. Also, the G6S normal played a part too.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

IndyGardenGal said:


> My two favorites are Christie and Audeo, but I'm not a spots nuts. I like the big girls.


LOL.. we really do have VERY similar tastes in goats.. don't we??? I too find myself favoring these two does.. I think the blending of the SAADA & GOLDTHWAITE lines for Audeo is a natural/proven cross that should produce stunning kids...


susie, mo ozarks


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

yarrow said:


> LOL.. we really do have VERY similar tastes in goats.. don't we??? I too find myself favoring these two does.. I think the blending of the SAADA & GOLDTHWAITE lines for Audeo is a natural/proven cross that should produce stunning kids...
> 
> 
> susie, mo ozarks


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Jana has some beautiful animals and nice breeding. Personally, I am a great fan of Cindy Stewart, too, and Jana has LOTS of Cindy's breeding in her herd...bucks and does. We saw Cory as a baby when we picked up Knox and I knew then that he was going to be quite a boy. Looking at goat herds is like going through the "wish book" used to be at Christmas time!! LOL. Something for everyone on each page. So many pages, so little time...or is that so little $$$...?


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it is a lot of fun trying to make my herd my own. Not just owning the big names and breeding them but really deciding on what my goals are and working towards that. With Susie getting the saada lines in, I know I'll be harassing her for years to come. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

IndyGardenGal said:


> I think it is a lot of fun trying to make my herd my own. Not just owning the big names and breeding them but really deciding on what my goals are and working towards that. With Susie getting the saada lines in, I know I'll be harassing her for years to come.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Homesteading Today mobile app



Ditto


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

You kids are more ambitious than I am...just having some beautiful, pasture ornaments grown by someone who knows what the heck they are doing is plenty for me! Although I admit that Joan and Emily were pretty instrumental in the selection of those ornaments...otherwise, who knows what their progeny might have looked like!!! lol


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

IndyGardenGal said:


> I think it is a lot of fun trying to make my herd my own. Not just owning the big names and breeding them but really deciding on what my goals are and working towards that. With Susie getting the saada lines in, I know I'll be harassing her for years to come.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Homesteading Today mobile app


and see again... same thoughts.. a big part of the reason I realized I was fine with Gloomy coming back into heat after the Kastdemur AI.... it gave me the chance to use one of the young bucklings (that is HALF SAADA)... I get a preview of what adding SAADA to my own breeding can do.. a whole year earlier!!! (buckling is also bred to at least one other of the does.. I plan on keeping girls -if I get nice ones- from both.. to breed when they are old enough.. to the SAADA buck I'm getting..

(honestly I've not even sat here and played planned breedings with the 5 SAADA kids I have reserved.. I'm not sure IF I'll even breed the SAADA girls to the SAADA buck or not.. getting them to see what I can produce with my own mixing and matching.. for me that's the fun part of the whole breeding process.. see what I can get from breedings that I've spent hours upon hours (sometimes days) going back & forth over different does & bucks pedigrees

Joan loves to play pedigree..we've been on the phone everyday this week.. she has a doeling out of Olive & Edge.. bringing her here to be bred next month.. trying to decide which way to go with her breeding..Joan knew so many folks & has seen so many goats over the years.. she has stories to go with pictures.. I'm just soaking it all up..and having a blast sharing the excitment with Joan..(who thought she was retired from the goat world, last summer after her stroke.. she placed all her goats..then this little girl was born and went to live with Joan... this will be the only nubian she is breeding this year...so we want something really nice!!)
...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that it's impossible for goat people to ever "get out" of goats completely.

The buck I retained this year has really impressed me with how he's growing out. He is a DEEP guy, and I'm excited to use him next fall. I think I might match him up with Dolly.


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

GOD bless you, Susie! Joan has given so much to all of us and lots of others and she is is just lovin' that little kid to death...well, not death exactly...so far the kid is able to still walk! Maybe keeping Joan on the phone talking genetics is the way to keep her from hand feeding the little dumpling into "overeating heaven." I'm excited to hear who the boy will be...keep us posted!!


----------

